# Mail me casse les pieds (suppression des messages bbox)



## Arsouille (28 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà je craque avec Mail, je trouve ce logiciel très bien pour mon utilisation MAIS j'ai un soucis avec.

Je m'explique, j'ai installé deux boites mails dessus, une de chez BBOX et une d'HOTMAIL.

Lorsque je reçois des mail sur la boite de BBOX et que je souhaite les supprimer, peu de temps après la suppression, tout les mails me reviennent dans la boite de réception en me disant 

*La connexion au serveur «*imap4.bbox.fr*» sur le port 143 a expiré. *

Je resélectionne le tout, je supprime et la de nouveau meme message et cela peut durer pas mal de temps.

Donc que dois je faire pour éviter cela 

Je voulais me tourner vers Sparrow mais il parait que cette App utilise pas mal de resources.

Merci par avance de vos lumières


----------



## Arsouille (28 Juin 2012)

Désolé d'avoir mis ça à la mauvaise place :rateau:

Sinon personnes pour m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## Kami78 (28 Juin 2012)

Sous réserve, il me semble qu'un compte IMAP est conçu pour récupérer systématiquement les messages reçus dans le compte d'origine : supprimer ces messages de la boîte IMAP ne les supprime pas dans la boîte d'origine, donc Mail pour Mac les rapporte à chaque relève du courrier. En revanche, Mail pour Ibidules (peut-être Mail pour Mountain Lion, on verra), ne supprime pas mais archive les messages dupliqués dans une boîte IMAP, donc ils ne reviennent plus en liste.

Pour supprimer les messages du compte BBox, il faut le faire en accédant à ce compte par le navigateur. Ou bien créer un compte Bbox dans Mail de type POP et pas IMAP, qui pourra les supprimer à la fois de l'ordi et de la boîte d'origine.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2012)

Kami78 a dit:


> Pour supprimer les messages du compte BBox, il faut le faire en accédant à ce compte par le navigateur. Ou bien créer un compte Bbox dans Mail de type POP et pas IMAP, qui pourra les supprimer à la fois de l'ordi et de la boîte d'origine.



En passant par POP, les messages supprimés dès lecture ne pourront pas être relevés par d'autres machines connectées iPad, iPhone


----------



## Kami78 (1 Juillet 2012)

Tout-à-fait Thierry, c'est pourquoi la phrase est écrite ainsi.


----------

